# Yo.........



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

I like pickles on my roast beef sandwich!!! I like pickles on my roast beef sandwich!!! 

(I dont really like pickles, but i like saying that phrase for no reason, and I got it from a tv show)


----------



## Karthik (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't understand what this topic is for.Am I missing something?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 2, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> I don't understand what this topic is for.Am I missing something?



Take a more careful look at his username.


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> I don't understand what this topic is for.Am I missing something?



It's not quite easy to understand, just read it carefully again, and pay attention to the "and I got it from a tv show" part.

Hint:

"got it from a tv show" + dumb post
=> tv is bad for people

i think, that's what he's trying to say.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand what this topic is for.Am I missing something?
> ...



About the username.....like i was in social studies class, and out of nowhere i told my friend who sits in front of me, "doesn't McWizzle sound like a sandwich from McDonalds?" so yah thats the story behind my username


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2008)

I once poked a badger with a spoon.


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 2, 2008)

shelley said:


> I once poked a badger with a spoon.



did it poke you back?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 3, 2008)

Why's Rhodesia called Rhodesia?


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

I've run out of beans!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 3, 2008)

do you know what ones my favorite?
Bananas! We ain't done them yet have we?!?


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

what about pointed sticks?


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi mum!!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 3, 2008)

you try shouting for 'elp with a pineapple down you windpipe!


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 3, 2008)

This made me laugh... I *need* to resurrect this thread...

Hi Dene's mum!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2008)

Of course you could always try purple around noon, i hear its quite listless. but then your shrubs are all aquiverin' and sharp, so you might want to mobilize your drumset, since the quakers are always prepared. llama llama lemon!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I need to dumb down a lot. I don't know/understand anything in this thread


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 4, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think I need to dumb down a lot. I don't know/understand anything in this thread



Clearly you are not a lulzmaster.


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

This is wee tod did.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2008)

sofa king wee tod did


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 4, 2008)

WTF2L?
I really don't understand this thread.


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> sofa king wee tod did



Hey! You know this too!  (well I wasn't assuming anything, but I just learned this a few days ago actually )


----------



## Lofty (Aug 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think I need to dumb down a lot. I don't know/understand anything in this thread



hehe.
well a lot of it is complete randomness. 
But then Shelley and I got into Monty Python then more random dumb things.


----------



## Swoncen (Aug 6, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> WTF2L?



hahahaha.. I've never seen that before.. I like that


----------

